# click hear to see the most skyscrapers ever



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

just kiding


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For Christs sakes stop spamming!!!

:spam1: :spam1: :spam1:


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

:eek2: whose spamming


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

http://www.lapostcard.com/images/T-994_Los_Angeles_08.JPG
http://transit-port.net/Galleries/Japan/images/Shinjuku skyscrapers.jpg


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

WANCH said:


> For Christs sakes stop spamming!!!
> 
> :spam1: :spam1: :spam1:


I am totally agree!
Put something that is really shocking, thanks!


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^
I am liking it, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pictures but wrong section.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Nice pictures but wrong section.


Yea, post these in the photo section!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

WHat is the first city's skyline posted in this thread?


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

here some of the famous skyscrapers
in the world in one city » :applause: 

http://skyscraperpage.com/33worldbuildings/largeview/


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## mid-town (Apr 15, 2006)

New York City skyscrapers

Freedom Tower(future supertall)









Empire State Building


















Chrysler Building(my favorite skyscraper ever)
art-deco building in middle


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Joey, are you aware that the forumers who have actualy been here for more than 2 months have actualy seen those pictures a dozen times?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Scroll--------------------------->


----------



## mid-town (Apr 15, 2006)

I love the Chicago skyline. I'll more than likely be moving there when I'm finished with school. I'm from NYC and I want to live somewhere new and Chicago is a great city.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

mid-town said:


> I love the Chicago skyline. I'll more than likely be moving there when I'm finished with school. I'm from NYC and I want to live somewhere new and Chicago is a great city.


If you are living in the near outskirt of Chicago downton, you can get great Chicago skyline views! Here is what I mean :runaway: 









So you are from mid town manhanttan?
It is my favorite part of NYC!
I would love to live there if I am looking for another urban living experience!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^That's not the outskirts of downtown, Chicagoskyline. I think it was taken from Lakeview, over 4 miles outside the loop.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> ^That's not the outskirts of downtown, Chicagoskyline. I think it was taken from Lakeview, over 4 miles outside the loop.


Of course I know that the pic was taken way out of downtown Chicago area, just to give mid-town some ideas where to find places to live that can give you good chicago skyline!


----------

